# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Scarygirl (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Scarygirl is an adaptation of the graphic novel by Nathan Jurevicius format and platform action game that allows us to control a child who uses a tentacle-shaped arm to do battle with their enemies, all in an adventure pirates with a mission to solve the mystery of his nightmares.









Platform: PC
ISO
1.0 GB
Included Medicine
LanguagesИ: English, French, German, Italian, Spanish
Developer: TikGames | Publisher: Square Enix
Genre: Action, Platform (Fantasy)
Players: 1-2 (Cooperative: 2)
Released: 1st quarter of 2012
Pegi: +7









    OS: Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7
    Processor: 2 Ghz Dual-Core
    Memory: 2 GB RAM
    Hard Disk Space: 2 GB
    Video Card: 512MB Shader Model 3.0
    DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c compatible





















*DOWNLOADS

INTERCHANGABLE LINKS*









```
http://www.filefactory.com/file/60wazlp8474t/n/scarygirlJ_part4_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5obh55ufttgz/n/scarygirlJ_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/57lui68cmp0r/n/scarygirlJ_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1nl8hfg9nxel/n/scarygirlJ_part2_rar

http://turbo.to/vbgrq2yhrnz8/scarygirlJ.part4.rar.html
http://turbo.to/37njh3d79piq/scarygirlJ.part3.rar.html
http://turbo.to/1jtz4emmnbwb/scarygirlJ.part1.rar.html
http://turbo.to/ymmd2rnuhbz5/scarygirlJ.part2.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/6657717/scarygirlJ.part3.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/6657594/scarygirlJ.part4.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/6657510/scarygirlJ.part2.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/6658288/scarygirlJ.part1.rar.html


http://freakshare.com/files/zn9tognk/scarygirlJ.part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/59y79o62/scarygirlJ.part3.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/qip6vcfn/scarygirlJ.part4.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/n8xnc2iw/scarygirlJ.part1.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/09550.0528a2751021d9b1ad3d4c4f4670/scarygirlJ.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/39483.36e15807b6a0ae9af9d1bf21b170/scarygirlJ.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86563.814a044d4e61a8223a8843c376ec/scarygirlJ.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/01352.0da167dc366e7cd41648948d1aac/scarygirlJ.part4.rar.html
```

----------

